# Frustration



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I cleaned my N scale layout with hand for two days straight, it worked for about four days then everything returned to what it had been before. I am very frustrated, slightly depressed and is actually considering selling my stuff. I thought this was suppose to be fun...

Please help!!!
Brandon


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I clean all my rails, then put a small drop of Wahl Hair clipper oil on each rail about every 8 feet. I then run a train of metal wheeled cars over it several laps for a good light coat of oil over it all. I only have to do it about once a year...


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

HuTHeBeast said:


> I cleaned my N scale layout with hand for two days straight, it worked for about four days then everything returned to what it had been before. I am very frustrated, slightly depressed and is actually considering selling my stuff. I thought this was suppose to be fun...
> 
> Please help!!!
> Brandon


Where is your layout, i.e. basement, garage, back porch, barn etc.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HuTHeBeast said:


> I cleaned my N scale layout with hand for two days straight, it worked for about four days then everything returned to what it had been before. I am very frustrated, slightly depressed and is actually considering selling my stuff. I thought this was suppose to be fun...
> 
> Please help!!!
> Brandon


For 2 days straight?
How big is it? 
You said you cleaned it, what are you talking about cleaning? Everything?

Do you mean something like dust that settles on the houses and scenery, etc too? Or just the track?

2 days straight?


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

My layout is right in the middle of the living room right next to a sliding door onto a balcony, its 5 x 3 with a double loop track, I had to clean for two days because I had ballasted it and did not clean off the rails too well before applying glue. I don't think I would need another two days to clean it, but still might need a half a day to a day. I don't want to spend most of half or most of my weekend to clean so I can run trains for 15 minutes on school nights.

Please help!!!
Brandon


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know if it would be causing you a problem this quickly but they say plastic wheels dirty up the tracks worse than metal. Have you added metal wheels to all the trucks? How are the tracks joined? Soldered? 
How many wheels do you have to pickup power on the loco? I've found on my short track I mess around with that my 2-10-2 with tender has so many wheels picking up power that it never fails. When I try a 4 axle switcher it's way more finicky and will stall on the same track. But I haven't cleaned this particular track or any wheels once yet. Are your wheels clean?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

HuTHeBeast said:


> I cleaned my N scale layout with hand for two days straight, it worked for about four days then everything returned to what it had been before.


What did you clean the rails with Brandon?

The clipper oil (light machine oil) works wonders. I use 3in1 myself without ill effect. I didn't want to make a special trip. The folks that know these things tell me I'm wrong though.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think after you get most of the ballist and glue off the rails, they will clean up much faster in the future. Make sure to remove all the glue dirt on the top of the tracks. You are probably missing some and tracking it around. After you clean the tracks, clean the wheels of the trains too.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

What did you use to glue the ballast down?


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I glued the ballast with scenic cement


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

not much one can do to stop oxidation. it is a natural thing.
use the best rail you can afford as some metals rust up faster then other metals. 
now if you are stupid rich have your rail gold plated = no oxidation.

but the lowly masses like us, clean daily. and or add a very very small amount of oil to the track.
have a number a special track cleaner cars. these will see a lot of use around the main line.
even get to the point of cleaning the wheels of every car and loco.

but you still get to clean the rail on sidings.

if oil use hair clipper oil, it is sticker than 3 in 1, does not flow off as quickly.

the use is to help keep oxygen off the metal.

.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

What kind of track is it. i.e. brass, Nickle Silver (NS), steel, wood etc.?


----------

